# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Mcnellies in Norman?

## Superhyper

I know it sounds too good to be true, but my friend recently emailed them to ask about the possibility and received this response:
"The rumor is true. We are opening a McNellie's in Norman. 120 east Main to be exact. We hope to be open by the end of the year.  Spread the word!  :Smile: 

Regards,
Muriel"

What do you folks think?

----------


## metro

Wow. I imagine that will be super successful. Too bad they couldn't get it on Campus Corner.

----------


## OUman

Interesting menu for a pub concept. I visited the website, looks neat.

----------


## Pete

This is the building (gray/green in the middle)...  From the aerial, looks like there may be a back patio as well:

----------


## veritas

I heard about this a few months ago.  Glad to see it is still going to happen.  I can't wait to frequent this establishment.

----------


## Pete

Downtown Norman has tremendous potential.

You know McNellies will add a lot of life and energy and hopefully that will stimulate more activity in that area.

----------


## Superhyper

> Downtown Norman has tremendous potential.
> 
> You know McNellies will add a lot of life and energy and hopefully that will stimulate more activity in that area.


Fully agreed Pete, and with the Vista out of the picture (for now anyway) it's certainly much needed. I just hope it actually happens.

----------


## bluedogok

Kelly's was always a fun place to go in downtown, I went there much more than The Vista. Downtown Norman has so much potential to be a great area and it is still not that far from the campus.

----------


## Andrew4OU

I hope this is true!  I love McNellies!

----------


## jbkrems

Oh, this will be nice when I need to get lunch after court down there.

----------


## BG918

> This is the building (gray/green in the middle)...  From the aerial, looks like there may be a back patio as well:


The gray/green building is Mainsite art gallery at 122 E. Main.  120 E. Main would be the small building in between the gallery and LWPB Architects.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for the correction.

So,it's the building next to the one on the corner?  Looks quite narrow.

----------


## BG918

> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> So,it's the building next to the one on the corner?  Looks quite narrow.


Maybe they are planning to use both floors?  Part of me is glad this is going downtown and another part of me wishes they were opening a Campus Corner location.  A 2 story McNellies in the Boomer Theater would've been sweet!  The now vacant Pepe's will be a good location for a future restaurant bar.

----------


## dismayed

That's awesome, that skinny little building certainly looks like a pub to me.

----------


## lasomeday

I think Pepe's is temporarily closed as well as Tourquoise.  I hope.....

I guess they didn't pay their taxes.

----------


## Jeopardude

It's going to be at 121 E. main.

----------


## king183

This is great news. Downtown Norman certainly needs some type of revitalization and McNellie's would be a great addition.

(Pepe's is re-opening in the Turquoise location within the next 2 weeks. Chipotle is moving into the Boomer Theater--boo.  It'll be interesting to see what takes the old Pepe's spot).

----------


## John

> It's going to be at 121 E. main.


So the space just to the west of Forward Foods & Guesroom Records

----------


## Dekoung

McNellies will be a great addition to downtown.  We used to live in Tulsa and the one there is a hopping place and has been an important piece to revitalization of that area of downtown Tulsa. I have never been to the OKC one but understand it is very popular.

----------


## Ender

Awesome! Can't wait!!

----------


## king183

I have heard, sadly, that this may no longer be happening.  Take it with a grain of salt, but a friend told me the lead developer on the project to transform the building downtown that was going to house McNellie's has said Abner's Bar & Grill will be moving in instead of McNellie's.

----------


## ourelsjenn

Very disappointing -  McNellie's is awesome!

----------


## BG918

Maybe they will move to campus corner instead?  That would be a better location anyway.  The Pepe Delgados space is vacant on Asp or the harolds space on Boyd.

----------


## tulsooner

I believe I read where McNellies will operate under the name Abner's Bar for the Norman location.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I believe I read where McNellies will operate under the name Abner's Bar for the Norman location.


not sure what the name will be  but i am 100% sure that the mcnellies group is opening a bar in norman construction is ongoing  ... open date looks to be feb time frame .. 

i would bet that you are correct and abners will be the name

----------


## Kelvin

Pepe's moved into the old Turquoise

----------


## warreng88

Here is an article from the Tulsa World talking to J. Elliott Nelson about his past and future:

Tulsa World: Blue streak

Notice five paragraphs down:

"Nelson started opening restaurants less than six years ago with James E. McNellie's Public House on borrowed money and support from the building's owner. The pub and restaurant are so successful that he opened a second location in Oklahoma City in 2008 and *is preparing a third location to cater to the college crowd in Norman in January.*"

----------


## progressiveboy

You are correct. It is scheduled to open in Norman in January. There was a article in todays TW in the business section that states they will be opening in Norman, however, it did not state where it was going to be located.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I was in Norman on Saturday & when I drove down Main St. I saw a sign in the spot to the West of Forward Foods that had a sign on it that said "James A. McNellie's Public House" coming soon.

----------


## brian

anyone know the open date?

----------


## blangtang

An offshoot of a popular Tulsa bar that claims to have one of the largest beer selections in the state is slated to open in downtown Norman early in 2010.

The two-story Abner's Ale House, owned by a Tulsa group that operates James E. McNellie's Public House in downtown Tulsa and another bar in Oklahoma City, is under construction on Main Street in Norman, company spokesman Adam Price says. He said the new bar is scheduled open in late January 2010 or early February, although he said that date could get pushed back a bit.

The Norman Transcript - Setting the bar

----------


## sara_ann

Yes, it's going to be 2 story! I walk by that block almost everyday and progress is looking really good. Plumbers are there almost everyday and the bar downstairs is built. I've heard opening date in late January or early February? Sign outside does say "McNellies"

----------


## dismayed

I assume they're going with Abner's as a reference to Abner Norman, city surveyor/founder?

----------


## progressiveboy

> I assume they're going with Abner's as a reference to Abner Norman, city surveyor/founder?


 Name is kinda hokey if you ask me. McNellies sounds better especially if it's an Irish bar.

----------


## blangtang

there was an Abners that was in an old pizza hut building at alameda and 12th.  it failed.  I wonder if they are up on that.

i heard they are shooting for a feb 5th opening.  i hope they put coach's, bison witches and blu out of bizness!

----------


## betts

I love McNellie's.  I would expect it to do very well in Norman.

----------


## twade

I passed it yesterday. The building is a bold red in color. I peeked inside the windows, and I think it will be very cool. I think it will bring a different crowd downtown. It looks a bit more refined than what is offered on Campus Corner. Completely disagree about hoping it shuts down the other bars. I graduated in May, and Bison and Blu are very popular with OU students. Bison = cheap beers on Thurs (Bill's poker on Wed.) Blu = a sane alternative to seven47. Blu is a place guys are actually willing to go, and it has become more popular as the girls would rather eat there than Seven. Seven has become almost unbearable, and this is coming from a Greek product.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> there was an Abners that was in an old pizza hut building at alameda and 12th.  it failed.  I wonder if they are up on that.
> 
> i heard they are shooting for a feb 5th opening.  i hope they put coach's, bison witches and blu out of bizness!


Not me.  I love those three places.

----------


## triumphrider74

This should be a cool place to grab a brew.  It's a shotgun style space, very narrow and really long.  
Any word on when it's opening?

----------


## triumphrider74

Went by there Friday and it's looks very close to opening.  The front of the building is painted red.  It's looks really cool.  You can see right into both levels.

----------


## Andrew4OU

I had dinner with a couple of friends at Bison Witches yesterday.  McNellies looks VERY close to being finished!  Can't wait.

----------


## Mydalmationis8

I went inside tonight.  It hasn't opened yet, but the people working there allowed me to tour because the 2nd Friday art program was going and I looked interested in their spot.
     There is an upper deck on the first floor as well as a completely usable second floor.  There full-size are bars on both floors, and the guy I spoke with told me that the Norman location will have the full McNellie's menu. They'll have 30 beers on tap. The wait staff start training tomorrow, and opening is scheduled for next week.
    All I can say is, "Wow!"  Lots of wood.  Wood floors, wood paneling, etc.  They have some large booths as well as tables.  Restrooms on both floors.  I went to the second floor and looked out over Main Street and directly into the Mainsite Gallery.  It's not much of a view, but it's the best thing around until the Vista re-opens.

----------


## triumphrider74

Very informative, Mydalmation.  Thanks!

----------


## Uncle Slayton

Can't wait til this opens.  Hopefully they'll also adopt the $3.00 burger happy hour on Wednesday, although in a university town, that might be a financially disastrous promo.

----------


## BimmerSooner

Went by today.  Looks very cool.  Sign on door said opening later this week.  Not specific as to the day.

----------


## kevinpate

> Can't wait til this opens.  Hopefully they'll also adopt the $3.00 burger happy hour on Wednesday, although in a university town, that might be a financially disastrous promo.


All depends on what they charge for the wash it down jugs

----------


## BoulderSooner

went last night for a training meal ... very cool place with a great staff 

they open to the public tomorrow tuesday the 16th ... 

pint nights will start next monday .. and burger nights will start the wed after st patricks day

----------


## triumphrider74

Went there last night.  The renovations are awesome.  I got the Cottage Pie and Tabouli with a Fuller's ESB Draught and the beautiful lady I was with got a grilled chicken Sandwiches and a Gin & Tonic.  Everything was delicious.  There were masked Mardi Gras girls handing out beads and Abita church keys.  Nice!!  Only one complaint: the Cottage Pie could be a larger serving.
Overall I'd give it an 8 of 10.

----------


## oknacreous

I went last night as well - a very good start! I loved the ambiance. Service was quick, food was good (not great - but I'm there for the beer, not the food). I tried 4 of the beers on tap - (it was fat Tuesday, after all) and all were good. Will have to try the other 26 soon.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

I was there around 6:00 PM on opening night.  I love the 'midtown' McNellie's, so I really want to like this one, but it's going to take a couple more data points at least.  

The food was truly mediocre, pub fries were cold and mushy and the corned beef was stringy.  Completely unlike what I'm accustomed to at the other place. 

They did redeem themselves somewhat with the bread pudding, but I'm going to give them the benefit of opening day jitters and try again in a couple weeks when they get their system down.

----------


## Edmond Earl

Stopped by Saturday afternoon.  About 25 beers on tap.  Not as many of course as the midtown Mcnellies but a good selection.  They said they are closing main street for St. Pat. day.  Should be a great option.

----------


## Dekoung

We lived in Tulsa until moving here and the McNellies in Tulsa is awesome.  I have not been to Abner's here but from reading Slayton's comments perhaps Abner's is not on same tier as Tulsa McNellies?

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> We lived in Tulsa until moving here and the McNellies in Tulsa is awesome.  I have not been to Abner's here but from reading Slayton's comments perhaps Abner's is not on same tier as Tulsa McNellies?



I violated my own rule about not going to a restaurant on opening day. I'd give them a couple weeks to get their feet under them before I'd form a more lasting opinion.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Stopped by Saturday afternoon.  About 25 beers on tap.  Not as many of course as the midtown Mcnellies but a good selection.  They said they are closing main street for St. Pat. day.  Should be a great option.


they have 30 on draft half of what mcnellies midtown has and it is a smaller building that is why it is not being called mcnellies

----------


## triumphrider74

Paid another visit on Saturday night.  It was busy, but the service at the bar was so bad that "busy" is not even a good excuse.  I had an empty glass in front of me for 10-15 minutes.  Also, what's up with all the light in this place?  
I'll be going back to The Library for a while.

----------


## mattjank

Went last night to check it out. The space is awesome. We had a large group, and had some service issues, but it was pretty packed, and they looked to be a little short staffed. Will definitely be back though.

----------

